# bottle brush



## flasherr (Sep 13, 2004)

Boy am I smart lol. I have been having a hard time finding long enough bottle brushes. Well, I finally figured out Get a toilet brush the kind that loops. Cut 1 end free straighten it out and bam you have a bottle brush that is over a foot long. I bought a good one at the dollar store. I mean where are you gonna find a good bottle brush for $1? Id like to hear what yall use for cleaning bottles. What do you use for cleaning small mouthed medicine bottles? Look forward to hearing what yall have to say 
 Brian


----------



## diginit (Sep 14, 2004)

*RE: Boy am I smart lol*

HI Flasherr, If you wouldn't have said you had bought a new one, I would have disagreed.[sm=lol.gif] That's a great idea! You can buy a small can of plastic dip (used for replacing plier and screwdriver grips) to coat the metal at the tip. At most hardware stores.Then recoat that old pair of pliers in your toolbox.


----------



## flasherr (Sep 14, 2004)

I ended up bending the sharp point over and squeezing it tight. But that is a good idea. I think I got some of that somewhere I had bought on clearance. I tend to buy stuff on clearance even if i don't need it 
 Brian


----------



## Bluebelle (Sep 14, 2004)

What a fantastic invention! Dollar stores are neat. I keep advocating percolator brushes for narrow necks (if anybody remembers what a percolator is - they had a stem to the basket that had to be cleaned now and then) And I got something the other day that I think would work on little bottles - a small denture brush (Now don't ask me why I happen to have it. [8|] ) A well-cleaned mascara brush might work too.


----------



## diginit (Sep 15, 2004)

I use a toothbrush (A new one) Wittled down to the two center rows of bristles and shaved the neck to fit narrow bottles. You can bend the tip to get the inside of the shoulders.I like plastic for obvious reasons.  Pipe cleaner sticks work too. But metal scratches so watch the ends or fold it in half. I've heard of using gravel for fish tanks,cut up wire,bb's and such,shaken with lots of water. I'll stick to brushes for now.


----------



## mescal (Nov 17, 2004)

i have been using small pieces of sponge-wired onto coated wire or just poking them thru the neck and shaking and spinning a small brush inside and the sponge pieces roll around on top,bottom ,and in the free spaces the brush wont reach-citric acid in water is all am i usung as cleaner
 i like the dunny brush idea-have been looking for good long brush-thanx flash


----------

